# New to Firearms....



## All_Or_None (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi all,

I am relatively new to firearms and I am currently getting ready to take a Pistol safety class and certification for a carry permit for my state. My wife will be joining me in this, as it will be a hobby and for home protection. 

I recently bought a Beretta PX4 Storm air pistol, which has been alot of fun. Looks and feels real, especially when compared to the real thing which I got to see other day at a local range that just opened. There is plenty of time before I can purchase one, as I have to take the class etc, but I have been reading some good things about the PX4. I like the way it feels in hand, but obviously wont know until I actually shoot the real thing... My question is, what other guns are similar..? what should I try to compare?

Thanks in Advance!!


----------



## MikeyMike (Mar 25, 2012)

Whew! That's a tough question that has been asked and answered 20 gazillion times, I'm sure, but to tell the truth, there is no real answer, only advice and suggestions. Determine a price range and then research places like Gallery of Guns and Budsgunshop.com and get some weapon ideas in your price range. My personal advice is to consider a 9mm first. With today's +P loads, the 9mm is a deadly capable round, and is a controllable round when fired in distress from a handgun. Start with perhaps a Glock, S&W MP9, or the Beretta 92. You may want to begin with a revolver, such as a Ruger LCR in .357. The advantage of a revolver is it is more forgiving to someone new to firearms in a stressful situation. I could write forever on this, but I think you catch my drift ... I hope this has been helpful. Give me your budget and handgun experience & I lay out some good weapons for you to research.


----------



## Falconloader (Mar 31, 2012)

Agreed. Home protection typically is a simple use weapon with as few movements as possible. This brings in a safety device like a bedside safe or such. Research the caliber, some penetrate more than others depending on your walls. Sheet rock.....please hit the target or use the judge by Taurus. Wood, hit em with a 9mm maybe, thickness depending....use your wall mats as a penetration test. Steel.....use a 44 mag with a hand grenade and bomb! You get the point, know your home, but for qualifying 9mm. Afterwards....no matter what caliber you have, if you can't place the shot....don't use it, please.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi and welcome....JJ


----------



## fuzzyjon79 (Jan 9, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! I love my Ruger SP101 .357 magnum snubby revolver, especially when I shoot .38 special rounds in it! Very comfortable to shoot, recoil isn't bad at all and a Hogue Monogrip makes it even more comfortable to handle. Although I really love it....it's not the lightest gun in the world, even with it being fairly small. I have shot the Ruger LCP .380 and it's very nice as well. The LCP was extremely easy to conceal and was extremely lightweight and accurate. The only other "light" gun I've shot is a S&W airweight .38 special, but the recoil was a little stout and I wasn't very accurate with it at distances greater than 5-6 yards...or maybe I'm just a bad shot? Haha! 

Visit your local gun range or store to see if they can let you rent some of these before you buy them. Guns are like tattoos...you get one...you'll want another...and another! 

Welcome, let us know what you end up with!


----------



## All_Or_None (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I will keep you posted on my process and progress as get my training in order and sample multiple guns.


----------

